# TCLL - 2x2 Method



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

So, if you visited my website anytime with in the last month or so you've probably noticed that there was a "Secret page" on there that you couldn't access without a password. Today I'm going to be announcing what is on that page.

Me and Rob Yau decided to develop this method after seeing Stefan's post about RoFL (Rotten First Layer)
So we can't take the credit for it. Me and Rob just made the algorithms for it. (Walker Welch and Jay McNeil also helped find a few algorithms)
*What does TCLL stand for?*

TCLL stands for Twisty CLL

*How does the method work?*
The method is just like CLL except your last corner can be twisted in any orientation and then you solve the cube in one algorithm.
Note: The two orientations are named + and -. The + set is when the corner is facing you and the - set is when the corner is facing the right.

*How many algs is it?*
It has 86 algorithms total. 43 for the + set and 43 for the - set.

TCLL example solves


Spoiler



R' F' R2 F R' U' F2 R' U'

x2 y (Canceling moves instead of doing U2 R U2 R) U2 F R F' R U

F' R U' R' U F2 R' U2 R2

y' L' U' L' F' L F U2 L' U2 L

U R' F R' U2 R F' R U'

z2 U' (Canceling moves instead of doing R U' R') R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U



This method can give you some *ridiculously* easy solves. 
I've been using it for the past month or so and it has proved to be very useful. TCLL is really more of an addon method than a method to be used on it's own. I still think you would be better off learning CLL/EG-1 before this. I think this method will be targeted for the fastest 2x2 solves who want to take things to the next level.

https://cyotheking.squarespace.com/secret-page/

EDIT: I forgot to mention I haven't made algs for the - set yet. But you can just inverse algs in the meantime.


----------



## kcl (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool stuff. I should learn the rest of CLL


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2013)

So would you recommend a new solver learn CLL->EG1->EG2->TCLL?

And is TEG1 and TEG2 coming next?

Seems with about 200 total algorithms you could easily one look with one or two premoves max.

You already one look a lot, but with this it would be even easier to one look.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> So would you recommend a new solver learn CLL->EG1->EG2->TCLL?
> 
> And is TEG1 and TEG2 coming next?
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the order I would recommend. 

We thought about TEG-1 and TEG-2 but it seems better to just do F R U' R' and then EG-1.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel so special for knowing about this for the past month.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 16, 2013)

pretty awesome. iim gonna look foward to this. can this be applied to 3x3?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm... This seems very useful. Thanks!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 16, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> pretty awesome. iim gonna look foward to this. can this be applied to 3x3?



So kinda like CLS plus CP? I think it is BBF2L.

I'm learning all of these. Especially the one corner cases. I hate those.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 16, 2013)

Forget EG-2, I'm learning this! These cases are way easier to get.

EDIT: are only the cases for corners that have to go counterclockwise on the website? I know we could just mirror algs, but lefty moves can be annoying. :/

EDIT2: Just saw that you don't recommend this before eg-2, I'll finish that I guess and come back in a month or two.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 16, 2013)

Would building a side of just 4 oriented corners not caring about which (yellow,white) (Red,orange) (Blue,green.) and then using one alg to solve the rest? Ex. Scramble: R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' , if you just do R then you have a side of oriented white/yellow. I have no idea how to calculate # of algs, would this be something to look into?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 16, 2013)

The idea is excellent, and the names for the various cases are awesome


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 16, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Would building a side of just 4 oriented corners not caring about which (yellow,white) (Red,orange) (Blue,green.) and then using one alg to solve the rest? Ex. Scramble: R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' , if you just do R then you have a side of oriented white/yellow. I have no idea how to calculate # of algs, would this be something to look into?



It's called OFOTA. And it takes ~90 algs + PBL


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> It's called OFOTA. And it takes ~90 algs + PBL


How many Algorithms for solving the whole cube at once?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 16, 2013)

90+ algs x 6 PBL cases = 540+ algs I believe, and that's if you rotate to make the opposite/adjacent PBL just one set, not 2.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 16, 2013)

This sounds interesting.

Chris, were you using this at Cubetcha?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

strakerak said:


> This sounds interesting.
> 
> Chris, were you using this at Cubetcha?



I knew it, but didn't use any. Didn't see any great chances for it.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel like I should learn this some time. Maybe this time next year.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I knew it, but didn't use any. Didn't see any great chances for it.



Alright. 

Wait. State Record Holder? xD


----------



## Mikel (Oct 16, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Wait. State Record Holder? xD



He holds the 2x2 Average State Record for the state of Minnesota

Even look on CubingUSA


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> He holds the 2x2 Average State Record for the state of Minnesota
> 
> Even look on CubingUSA



Yeah, but I think he means why put "State" when you can put "World"? It's like I can say, "I can solve a 3x3 in less than 10 minutes!" I mean, it's impressive enough to people who can't solve it at all but...


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, but I think he means why put "State" when you can put "World"? It's like I can say, "I can solve a 3x3 in less than 10 minutes!" I mean, it's impressive enough to people who can't solve it at all but...



Tophu's just a modest feller.

On topic: TCLL is a nice name


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 16, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Tophu's just a modest feller.
> 
> On topic: TCLL is a nice name



On Topic : I want to learn

Off Topic: Who is Tophu?

EDIT: Is that Chris? Sorry


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the method, but I like the sig better.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 16, 2013)

Chris, once again you are amazing!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh good, you finally fixed the spaceship set. Though "Yeah, I know I'm missing an al here. I'll get around to it. " isn't very nice to see, especially considering 'alg' has a 'g' in it.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone calculated the avg. moves you need for the first step? (1 layer or 1 layer with twist)


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 16, 2013)

So this is TCLL. Pretty cool.

I'm trying to find better algs for those three cases to no avail.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2013)

iirc Justin showed me this in 2011, I like your name for it though.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 16, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I feel so special for knowing about this for the past month.



I feel special for helping generate algs for it! :3 



sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, but I think he means why put "State" when you can put "World"? It's like I can say, "I can solve a 3x3 in less than 10 minutes!" I mean, it's impressive enough to people who can't solve it at all but...



Because he just likes to rub State Records in my face!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 16, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Because he just likes to rub State Records in my face!



Well, let's be fair, there are probably some other state records he holds. Such as:

Fastest Wasian cuber
Fastest Cubing Photographer
Laziest WR holder (he can't even be bothered to buy another stackmat timer)

To just name a few


----------



## kcl (Oct 16, 2013)

*TCLL New 2x2 Method.*



JackJ said:


> I feel so special for knowing about this for the past month.



Hahahaha me too XD. But it's a really cool idea.. Something I never would have thought of.



FatBoyXPC said:


> Well, let's be fair, there are probably some other state records he holds. Such as:
> 
> Fastest Wasian cuber
> Fastest Cubing Photographer
> ...


Hahaha too cheap to spend $30 on a GEN 2 Timer and mat deal I found him for $30 XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Oh good, you finally fixed the spaceship set. Though "Yeah, I know I'm missing an al here. I'll get around to it. " isn't very nice to see, especially considering 'alg' has a 'g' in it.



Yeah I know...I'm just that lazy.



Kirjava said:


> iirc Justin showed me this in 2011, I like your name for it though.



Like I said, we didn't create it. We just finished developing it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> So this is TCLL. Pretty cool.
> 
> I'm trying to find better algs for those three cases to no avail.



Which three? Pinwheel?
We spent a crap ton of time on those. That's the best we could find. :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 16, 2013)

Turtle. The algs aren't that bad though, in fact they're pretty good.

edit: Pinwheel is really nice. Recognition and the algs are good.


----------



## Dapianokid (Oct 16, 2013)

AUF/AUD + these algs + all of EG + a few extras = algs for the entire cube. You've done it, sirs.


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2013)

The URL still says "secret-page".


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 16, 2013)

Needs U2 before the alg


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Me and Rob Yau decided to develop this method after seeing Stefan's post about RoFL (Rotten First Layer)



Wow, I had no idea anybody was taking it any seriously. And I almost ignored+missed this thread 

How do you pronounce TCLL? Like "tickle"?

Why did you choose these two cases, though? At least from my phase 2 stats, the cases where two adjacent corners are twisted in the same direction look even better. Is it because phase 1 looks nicer? I guess that also explains why Justin thought of that version if he did.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 16, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Needs U2 before the alg



Yeah, I still need to add all the pre AUF stuff.



Stefan said:


> Wow, I had no idea anybody was taking it any seriously. And I almost ignored+missed this thread
> 
> How do you pronounce TCLL? Like "tickle"?
> 
> Why did you choose these two cases, though? At least from my phase 2 stats, the cases where two adjacent corners are twisted in the same direction look even better. Is it because phase 1 looks nicer? I guess that also explains why Justin thought of that version if he did.



I just pronounce it as "Tee-CLL" haha.

We originally started by looking at the cases where the two adjacent corners were facing opposite and same directions but then we decided to just do these first. 
I don't really remember why to be honest. I think I just thought this might be more useful. I plan on generating algorithms for both of those sets too, at some point.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 16, 2013)

TCLL
Thompson Clarke Last Layer


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> We originally started by looking at the cases where the two adjacent corners were facing opposite and same directions but then we decided to just do these first.
> I don't really remember why to be honest. I think I just thought this might be more useful. I plan on generating algorithms for both of those sets too, at some point.



Alright. Just to be clear, though, those are also not the two cases I meant.

I just dug out stats from an old file about the 162 cases where DBL is solved and DFR, DLF and DRB can all be rotten. Looks like I didn't analyze the cases where all four can be rotten. There are duplicates, for example TCLL appears three times, once for each of the three rottable corners (and each time twice, for the two orientations). I named some cases, but just the first occurences. The stats are QTM. You can see the best cases average 1.000 moves less than CLL and never need more than 10 quarter turns, and that EG-2 is by far the worst case of all.

what DFR_DLF_DRB holds / min / average / max (QTM, apparently includes AUF)


```
RBD_FDL_DFR   6   8.907  10
DRB_RDF_LFD   6   8.907  10
FDL_DFR_RBD   6   8.907  10
BDR_DFR_LFD   6   8.907  10
LFD_BDR_DFR   6   8.907  10
DLF_BDR_FRD   6   8.907  10
DRB_LFD_RDF   6   8.907  10
DLF_FRD_BDR   6   8.907  10
LFD_RBD_FRD   4   8.920  11
BDR_RDF_FDL   4   8.920  11
FDL_RBD_RDF   6   8.938  11
RBD_FRD_FDL   6   8.938  11
FRD_DLF_RBD   5   9.012  11
RDF_FDL_DRB   5   9.012  11
FRD_LFD_DRB   5   9.012  11
RDF_DLF_BDR   5   9.012  11
LFD_FRD_DRB   5   9.031  11
RBD_DLF_RDF   6   9.031  11
FDL_FRD_DRB   6   9.031  11
RBD_DLF_FRD   5   9.031  11
FDL_RDF_DRB   5   9.031  11
BDR_DLF_RDF   5   9.031  11
RBD_FDL_RDF   7   9.037  11
RBD_LFD_RDF   7   9.037  11
FDL_FRD_RBD   7   9.037  11
FDL_FRD_BDR   7   9.037  11
DRB_RDF_FDL   7   9.043  10
DLF_RDF_BDR   7   9.043  10
BDR_FDL_DFR   7   9.043  10
LFD_RBD_DFR   7   9.043  10
DLF_RBD_FRD   7   9.043  10
LFD_DFR_RBD   7   9.043  10
BDR_DFR_FDL   7   9.043  10
DRB_LFD_FRD   7   9.043  10
LFD_RDF_DRB   7   9.062  12
BDR_DLF_FRD   7   9.062  12
DRB_DLF_FRD   4   9.068  12
DRB_DFR_FDL   4   9.068  12
DLF_RDF_DRB   4   9.068  12
DLF_RBD_DFR   4   9.068  12
LFD_DFR_DRB   4   9.068  12
BDR_DLF_DFR   4   9.068  12
LFD_DFR_BDR   6   9.080  11
DRB_FRD_FDL   6   9.080  11
RBD_DFR_FDL   6   9.080  11
DRB_FDL_FRD   6   9.080  11
DLF_RDF_RBD   6   9.080  11
BDR_LFD_DFR   6   9.080  11
FDL_RBD_DFR   6   9.080  11
DLF_RBD_RDF   6   9.080  11
BDR_RDF_LFD   6   9.093  11
LFD_BDR_FRD   6   9.093  11
LFD_DRB_FRD   6   9.099  11
BDR_RDF_DLF   6   9.099  11
RBD_FRD_DLF   6   9.099  11
FDL_DRB_RDF   6   9.099  11
LFD_BDR_RDF   5   9.111  11
FDL_BDR_FRD   5   9.111  11
BDR_FRD_LFD   5   9.111  11
RBD_RDF_LFD   5   9.111  11
LFD_RDF_RBD   6   9.111  12
BDR_LFD_FRD   6   9.111  12
BDR_FDL_FRD   6   9.111  12
LFD_RDF_BDR   6   9.111  12
RBD_RDF_FDL   7   9.136  11
BDR_FRD_FDL   7   9.136  11
FDL_RBD_FRD   7   9.136  11
LFD_RBD_RDF   7   9.136  11
FRD_FDL_RBD   6   9.142  11
RDF_FDL_RBD   6   9.142  11
FRD_LFD_BDR   6   9.142  11
RDF_LFD_BDR   6   9.142  11
RDF_RBD_DLF   6   9.154  12
FRD_DRB_FDL   6   9.154  12
[COLOR="#008000"]DFR_DLF_RBD   6   9.154  12 TCLL[/COLOR]
RDF_DLF_DRB   6   9.154  12
DFR_LFD_DRB   6   9.154  12
DFR_FDL_DRB   6   9.154  12
FRD_LFD_RBD   7   9.154  12
FRD_DLF_DRB   6   9.154  12
DFR_DLF_BDR   6   9.154  12
RDF_FDL_BDR   7   9.154  12
FRD_RBD_FDL   6   9.173  11
RDF_RBD_FDL   6   9.173  11
RDF_LFD_DRB   8   9.179  12
RDF_DLF_RBD   8   9.179  12
FRD_FDL_DRB   8   9.179  12
FRD_DLF_BDR   8   9.179  12
DLF_DFR_BDR   7   9.185  10
DRB_RDF_DLF   7   9.185  10
DLF_DFR_RBD   7   9.185  10
BDR_DFR_DLF   7   9.185  10
FDL_DRB_DFR   7   9.185  10
DLF_DRB_RDF   7   9.185  10
DLF_DRB_FRD   7   9.185  10
RBD_DFR_DLF   7   9.185  10
DRB_FRD_DLF   7   9.185  10
LFD_DRB_DFR   7   9.185  10
DRB_LFD_DFR   7   9.185  10
DRB_FDL_DFR   7   9.185  10
FRD_RBD_LFD   7   9.259  11
RDF_BDR_FDL   7   9.259  11
FRD_BDR_FDL   7   9.265  11
RDF_RBD_LFD   7   9.265  11
FDL_RDF_BDR   7   9.321  10
RBD_LFD_FRD   7   9.321  10
BDR_FDL_RDF   7   9.321  10
LFD_FRD_RBD   7   9.321  10
LFD_DRB_RDF   7   9.358  12
FDL_DRB_FRD   7   9.358  12
RBD_RDF_DLF   7   9.358  12
BDR_FRD_DLF   7   9.358  12
FDL_BDR_RDF   7   9.389  11
RBD_FRD_LFD   7   9.389  11
FRD_DRB_DLF   8   9.407  11
DFR_DRB_FDL   8   9.407  11
DFR_RBD_DLF   8   9.407  11
RDF_DRB_DLF   8   9.407  11
DFR_DRB_LFD   8   9.407  11
DFR_BDR_DLF   8   9.407  11
BDR_LFD_RDF   6   9.444  11
LFD_FRD_BDR   6   9.444  11
FDL_RDF_RBD   6   9.444  11
RBD_FDL_FRD   6   9.444  11
RDF_LFD_RBD   8   9.463  11
FRD_FDL_BDR   8   9.463  11
DFR_BDR_FDL   5   9.475  11
DFR_RBD_LFD   5   9.475  11
DFR_RBD_FDL   6   9.481  12
DFR_BDR_LFD   6   9.481  12
FRD_DRB_LFD   7   9.525  12
FRD_RBD_DLF   7   9.525  12
RDF_DRB_FDL   7   9.525  12
RDF_BDR_DLF   7   9.525  12
DLF_BDR_DFR   8   9.630  11
DRB_DLF_RDF   8   9.630  11
DRB_DFR_LFD   8   9.630  11
DLF_FRD_DRB   8   9.630  11
RBD_DLF_DFR   8   9.630  11
FDL_DFR_DRB   8   9.630  11
RDF_BDR_LFD   8   9.722  11
FRD_BDR_LFD   8   9.722  11
RDF_DRB_LFD   8   9.735  12
FRD_BDR_DLF   8   9.735  12
DRB_FDL_RDF   8   9.815  11
FDL_DFR_BDR   8   9.815  11
DRB_FRD_LFD   8   9.815  11
RBD_DFR_LFD   8   9.815  11
DLF_BDR_RDF   8   9.815  11
DLF_FRD_RBD   8   9.815  11
FDL_BDR_DFR   8   9.815  11
RBD_LFD_DFR   8   9.815  11
[COLOR="#FF0000"]DLF_DRB_DFR   8   9.827  12 EG-1[/COLOR]
DRB_DLF_DFR   8   9.827  12
DLF_DFR_DRB   8   9.827  12
DRB_DFR_DLF   8   9.827  12
DFR_FDL_RBD   8   9.840  11
DFR_LFD_BDR   8   9.840  11
[COLOR="#FF0000"]DFR_DLF_DRB   0   9.907  13 [B]CLL[/B][/COLOR]
DFR_LFD_RBD   8   9.926  11
DFR_FDL_BDR   8   9.926  11
[COLOR="#FF0000"]DFR_DRB_DLF   6  10.340  13 [B]EG-2[/B][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I figured that these types of layers would be the next easiest types of rotten FL to make, if it seems to the cuber that planning out a complete first layer doesn't seem like a good option (for a given scramble).

Another thing I just noticed is that. Let's say you've planned out 3/4 of the first layer but then you realise that the last corner will point upwards. It will take something like an additional 5-6 quarter turns to place that corner. However, if you choose to create a FL with a twisted corner, then it will cost just 3-4 quarter turns I believe. Hopefully it will also make TCLL prediction easier, as opposed to CLL prediction.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2013)

Makes sense.

My file btw also says CLL averages 6420/648 moves (6420 moves in all of the 4!*3^3=648 LL cases) and that the best cases average 5772/648 moves, and since 6420-5772=648, that's indeed *exactly *one move difference, so I remembered that correctly . Also, apparently my stats include AUF, as I found 648 ACube inputs for each of the 162 cases.


----------



## rj (Oct 16, 2013)

You friggin' genius. This is really cool.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okso:
Prob of each "oll"
Solved: 1/28
Pinwheel: 1/28
Two Face (I think that was the name) 2/28=1/14
All others: 4/28=1/7

Just felt like doing that. I think I'm going to learn one alg of each case when these cases come up in solves.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm starting to make TCLL- algs now. If you have any "Absolutely no doubt good" algs, feel free to send them to me.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

What is the password if we want to view the + set or are you not done with those algs yet?


----------



## scylla (Jul 12, 2014)

Is there an website with algs for tcll (which isnt secret)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 12, 2014)

scylla said:


> Is there an website with algs for tcll (which isnt secret)



https://cyotheking.squarespace.com/tcll-1/ the others are on the same site.


----------



## ChaozCubing (Feb 1, 2015)

How did you develop the algorithms? Did you use a computer to somehow generate them for you, or did you make them yourself? If you make them yourself how did you do it?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2015)

ChaozCubing said:


> How did you develop the algorithms? Did you use a computer to somehow generate them for you, or did you make them yourself? If you make them yourself how did you do it?



Some by hand, but the majority were done with Rons Mini Solver.


----------

